# Wow Arenas did it again



## Amareca

Rise up 1on1 from the top of the key to hit a gamewinning 3 in the face of someone.

If Nash wasn't having this kind of season, Arenas would be my MVP.


----------



## One on One

GILBERT ARENAS!!!!! He is a machine I swear. 51 points, another cold-blooded game winner. Just like the MIL game deja vu.


----------



## GNG

*Gilbert Arenas is amazing*

51 points today against the Jazz, including a buzzer-beating three for the win.

He was matching Okur, who had a career-high 38, shot for shot in the fourth quarter. Fun shootout and another ridiculous performance by Gilbert. I've been tuning into every Wizards game I can lately (League Pass is great!).


----------



## neoxsupreme

He honored Dr. MLK well.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Gilbert Arenas is amazing*

Hibachi strikes again!


----------



## essbee

*sigh* we miss you gilly


----------



## One on One

*Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

Ok Gil hits another one, who do you trust with the last shot? For me it used to be Kobe, but now its Gil of course. Hibachi strikes again!


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Gilbert Arenas is amazing*

Stunned.

It was an exact replica of the shot against the Bucks, but it was on the other side of the court.

When Arenas goes off, the Wizards win. Simple as that.


----------



## Kuskid

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

I just watched the tail end of the Wizards game. The answer's pretty clear to me now.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

Carmelo is still the clutchiest player in the NBA. Stats and highlights
support that.



I'd tell Melo to shoot wherever the hell he wants.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

these are all regular season games.. 

melo and gilbert haven't made enough last second shots in the playoffs to prove anything yet.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

kobe or dirk. both have done it in the regular season and deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

I'd take Arenas for free throw shooting in clutch playoff games. Oh wait.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

In This Order:

Carmelo Anthony, Gilbert Arenas, Allen Iverson, Sam Cassell


----------



## One on One

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*



Mateo said:


> I'd take Arenas for free throw shooting in clutch playoff games. Oh wait.


ohhhh we have a heckler.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

Paul Pierce


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

1)Kobe Bryant
2)Dwyane Wade
3)Lebron james
4)Carmelo Anthony
5)Dirk Nowitzki
6)Allen Iverson
7)Gilbert Arenas
8)Steve Nash
9)Paul Pierce
10)Chauncey Billups

Arenas has made 2 buzzerbeating 3s in tie games. If he misses, they go to OT so he hasn't really made any in must make situations. Last time he had one of those, he missed two FTs costing the Wizards their season. In fairness to him, he made a deep 3 that sent it to OT with 3 seconds left, but again, no one expects him to make a last second desperation heave so no pressure. He is expected to make his FTs, and shots in which he has plenty of time to set up in games where he's down 1-2 points. I can't trust a guy to make a shot that misses clutch FTs. Don't get me wrong. Arenas is having an MVP like season. But if my team is down by 2 with 5 seconds left, I'd take all of those guys ahead of Gilbert, because he hasn't come through in the high pressure situations.


----------



## alexander

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

if you need a 3 the answer is Gilbert Arenas
if you just need a 2 i would definetely go with Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Brandname

Regular season: Carmelo, Arenas
Playoffs: Kobe, Lebron, Wade


----------



## One on One

Arenas has a lot more than 2 gamewinners. I wouldn't say he's the best FT shooter, but when the adrenaline is flowing and he's on the move, he's the best.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*



Flash is the Future said:


> 1)Kobe Bryant
> 2)Dwyane Wade
> 3)Lebron james
> 4)Carmelo Anthony
> 5)Dirk Nowitzki
> 6)Allen Iverson
> 7)Gilbert Arenas
> 8)Steve Nash
> 9)Paul Pierce
> 10)Chauncey Billups
> 
> Arenas has made 2 buzzerbeating 3s in tie games. If he misses, they go to OT *so he hasn't really made any in must make situations*. Last time he had one of those, he missed two FTs costing the Wizards their season. In fairness to him,* he made a deep 3 that sent it to OT with 3 seconds left, but again, no one expects him to make a last second desperation heave so no pressure*. He is expected to make his FTs, and shots in which he has plenty of time to set up in games where he's down 1-2 points. I can't trust a guy to make a shot that misses clutch FTs. Don't get me wrong. Arenas is having an MVP like season. But if my team is down by 2 with 5 seconds left, I'd take all of those guys ahead of Gilbert, because he hasn't come through in the high pressure situations.


I agree with most of what you said, but these 2 sentences are pretty contradictory. He didn't have to take that 3 from so deep, he just did because he knew he could make it. And that was a shot that could end their season if he didn't make it. So I'd say there was some big pressure there. However, what Lebron did to him later kinda hurts his case here.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

gilbert arenas is the best pg in the game


----------



## Amareca

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*



O2K said:


> gilbert arenas is the best pg in the game


Maybe when Nash and Kidd cant play anymore..


----------



## One on One

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c3-YEseq5c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c3-YEseq5c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Kidd?? Are you kidding me? I know you love Nash, but Kidd isn't even close to Arenas anymore.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

I'd take half of the starting PGs in the league before Kidd.


----------



## compsciguy78

Are you lames forgetting about Wade? He is the most clutch player in the NBA and to me it's close but not debateable. Playoffs, regular season, anytime you need a bucket somehow you give it to him. He will make the right decision and get the bucket somehow even if he doesn't score himself. Wade is the last second guy. Arenas and Kobe are damn close.


----------



## Amareca

One on One said:


> Kidd?? Are you kidding me? I know you love Nash, but Kidd isn't even close to Arenas anymore.


Sorry but playing PG, scoring is not what makes a PG.


----------



## One on One

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ySrsh9dXf98"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ySrsh9dXf98" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## One on One

Amareca said:


> Sorry but playing PG, scoring is not what makes a PG.


I think you're on your own boat with this opinion putting Kidd as the #2 PG although you are pretty used to that.


----------



## compsciguy78

I agree too many Kidd homers around. gimme Arenas, Nash, Wade and some other guys before Kidd. Nash is going to bang Joumana before the season is over.
:rofl:


----------



## Auggie

Go Gilbert! amazing!


----------



## ChiBron

Not taking anything away from Arenas, but the Jazz are as bad as it gets when it comes to guarding SGs. I wonder what the record is for most 50 point games given up by a team.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

He and Okur were going after each other this game, both drilling 3s down the stretch.

Sucked to watch that game because I knew the second Arenas got the ball and Kirilekno wasn't on him - game over. And I was right.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

SPMJ said:


> Not taking anything away from Arenas, but the Jazz are as bad as it gets when it comes to guarding SGs. I wonder what the record is for most 50 point games given up by a team.


And yes, the Jazz really, really suck at guarding SGs this season. And I mean, REALLY suck. We've had 4 50-point scorers against us this season already.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WTF???

17 FT attempt by Arenas????Refs must really love that kid.


----------



## MLKG

Correct me if I'm wrong, but as impressive as they may be, aren't these the only 2 game winning shots Arenas has hit in his career?


----------



## Basel

MiamiHeat03 said:


> WTF???
> 
> 17 FT attempt by Arenas????Refs must really love that kid.


Being a Heat fan, you're one to talk. 

Anyway, great game by Arenas. He's just on another level this season. I'm glad he beat the Jazz, though. Lakers now have a better record than them.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

MiamiHeat03 said:


> WTF???
> 
> 17 FT attempt by Arenas????Refs must really love that kid.


1 - The Jazz suck at defending the SG position.

2 - He is an all-star in the NBA. What else do you expect?

..You ARE from Miami. You should know all about this by now.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Basel57 said:


> Being a Heat fan, you're one to talk.
> 
> Anyway, great game by Arenas. He's just on another level this season. I'm glad he beat the Jazz, though. Lakers now have a better record than them.


thats my point every super star gets to the FT line like 20 times each game but when Wade gets 17FT's it only applies to him anyways great game by Arenas but i am yet convince he can lead his team to the FINALS.


----------



## reHEATed

and thats why is was sarcasm

where are the threads showing the outrage like Wade gets a couple of times every week? 

lol. Great game from Arenas btw....much respect, and he deserves to start the all star game this year


----------



## JerryWest

MiamiHeat03 said:


> thats my point every super star gets to the FT line like 20 times each game but when Wade gets 17FT's it only applies to him anyways great game by Arenas but i am yet convince he can lead his team to the FINALS.


Arenas gets fouled, Wade gets calls when no one touches him. There is a reason why despite the fact that Arenas acts like an ******* that no one complains about foul calls on him, that's because he is really fouled.

Wade foul calls on the other hand are a ****ing joke:cheers:


----------



## essbee

why does everything have to be a discussion of who's the very best at a particular thing? Isn't it possible that several people are good at things like late game shooting? The NBA is full of great players.


----------



## Mateo

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and thats why is was sarcasm
> 
> where are the threads showing the outrage like Wade gets a couple of times every week?
> 
> lol. Great game from Arenas btw....much respect, and he deserves to start the all star game this year


I guess because no one saw any phantom foul calls.

You know, it's possible to get fouled and it be a good call. You can't compare free throw attempts and say they get the same amount of bad calls. The stat doesn't track bad calls or good calls.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

edit


----------



## hroz

Arenas is a points scoring machine.

Wish he wasnt at point and he had a distributor a PG would take the Wizards to another level.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Amareca said:


> Rise up 1on1 from the top of the key to hit a gamewinning 3 in the face of someone.
> 
> If Nash wasn't having this kind of season, Arenas would be my MVP.


If Kobe didn't win MVP last season, there is absolutely no way that Arenas is the MVP this year.


----------



## One on One

MLKG said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but as impressive as they may be, aren't these the only 2 game winning shots Arenas has hit in his career?


See this video of his 4 previous gamewinners: 

http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4392030&postcount=28


----------



## One on One

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Kobe didn't win MVP last season, there is absolutely no way that Arenas is the MVP this year.



I believe Arenas wins MVP if Wiz win the division. MVP is very political IMO and I think Nash won't get it because he has won the last 2, Kobe won't get it cause he has haters, and if Wizards win the division it will give Gil the publicity he needs to win it. He's my MVP at this point in the season though anyways.


----------



## Brandname

One on One said:


> I believe Arenas wins MVP if Wiz win the division. MVP is very political IMO and I think Nash won't get it because he has won the last 2, Kobe won't get it cause he has haters, and if Wizards win the division it will give Gil the publicity he needs to win it. He's my MVP at this point in the season though anyways.


It also could come down to the Cavs record vs. the Wizards record.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Kobe didn't win MVP last season, there is absolutely no way that Arenas is the MVP this year.


Lakers were 7th in the west


----------



## Jizzy

Basel57 said:


> *Being a Heat fan, you're one to talk*.
> 
> Anyway, great game by Arenas. He's just on another level this season. I'm glad he beat the Jazz, though. Lakers now have a better record than them.



:rofl2: So true.


----------



## DaGreat1

the hibachi cannot be stopped


----------



## Mohamed_#8

MLKG said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but as impressive as they may be, aren't these the only 2 game winning shots Arenas has hit in his career?


No.

In the fifth game of the first round of the Eastern Conference playoffs in 2005, Arenas hit a 16-foot fadeaway as time expired to give the Wizards a 112-110 victory over the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Fray

:jawdrop:


----------



## Yao Mania

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007011527



> "I'm going for the gusto," Arenas said. "I'm going for that winner. The funny part is I was sitting right here before the game and I told DeShawn (Stevenson): 'I feel like 37 and the game-winner tonight.' So when I told him after the game: 'What did I say?' He just started laughing and said: 'Man, you were right."'


Gotta love the guy


----------



## Dre

So much for 0 being for overrated. He's improved passing skills away from being top 10.


----------



## ChristopherJ

I'd give the MVP to him or Dirk at this point.


----------



## Pain5155

nash won it already, his numbers are even better than last year, and whats stopping the suns from taking the west? amare is back, and nash will get his usual 20+ assists.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Now who do you trust most with the last shot?*

Finally saw the highlight. Hands up and turns around before the ball goes in. That's just insane clutch.


----------



## Cap

What a great story Arenas is for the NBA. Gotta love it.


----------



## The_Legend_23

Arenas = Clutch


----------



## croco

Arenas has the best range in the NBA.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I remember watching this guy a lot and telling myself: "If this guy replaced Dwyane Wade on the Heat, what would be lost?" 

I'm a Dwyane Wade fan, but I think Gilbert is on the same level as Wade.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

What about Vince Carter and Tracy McGrady? 

I know for a fact that Vince has hit more Game Winners than Arenas, and Tracy has hit some as well.


----------



## Dre

gian said:


> I remember watching this guy a lot and telling myself: "If this guy replaced Dwyane Wade on the Heat, what would be lost?"
> 
> I'm a Dwyane Wade fan, but I think Gilbert is on the same level as Wade.


He's a little bit more selfish than Wade, which would be why I take Wade ahead of him. But they're on the same tier.


----------



## afireinside

Prolific Scorer said:


> What about Vince Carter and Tracy McGrady?
> 
> I know for a fact that Vince has hit more Game Winners than Arenas, and Tracy has hit some as well.


Of course they have, combined they have been in the league 17 years. Arenas has been in the league 5 years. That's quite a lot more time to hit some clutch shots, wouldn't you think?

And Arenas and Wade are on the same level. Arenas has the better offensive game, while Wade is the better "passing" guard.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

afireinside said:


> Of course they have, combined they have been in the league 17 years. Arenas has been in the league 5 years. That's quite a lot more time to hit some clutch shots, wouldn't you think?
> 
> And Arenas and Wade are on the same level. Arenas has the better offensive game, while Wade is the better "passing" guard.


I don't remember who said it... some national broadcaster I think... but they said Arenas works more on his offensive game than anybody in the league. I'll believe it. The guy is just awesome offensively, and on nights like this one, unstoppable.


----------



## StackAttack

Arenas has really been on a mission this year...out to prove himself after going in the second round, after not being selected to the All-Star Game, after being cut from Team USA...


----------



## StackAttack

gian said:


> I remember watching this guy a lot and telling myself: "If this guy replaced Dwyane Wade on the Heat, what would be lost?"
> 
> I'm a Dwyane Wade fan, but I think Gilbert is on the same level as Wade.


Gilbert Arenas >>> Dwyane Wade. Not just because I'm a Mavs fan, either. I give Wade his props when they're due, but Gilbert is just a better player IMO. If Wade starts the ASG and Gil doesn't, which is probably what will happen, it will be a travesty.


----------



## Mateo

I just don't think he's a coachable player. His game is too alogical. He just does whatever he feels like in the instant. How do you win like that? Not sure. I'd like to hear theories.


----------



## One on One

Mateo said:


> I just don't think he's a coachable player. His game is too alogical. He just does whatever he feels like in the instant. How do you win like that? Not sure. I'd like to hear theories.


It's not illogical. He's just got incredible range. If the three point line was moved back 3 feet, it would look at lot more natural. 

Arenas is the best 3 point shooter in the league when you take into account getting your own shot and don't just look strictly at %. That's why he leads the league handily in 3PM with a high % as well. He's also arguably the best finisher in the league. I think hands down he finishes better than any other point guard, but of course guys like Kobe have more length and can do more acrobatic things...still I think Arenas is the best finisher. Then you look at Arenas' mid-range game and he is definitely in the top tier there. That's one thing he has really improved on the last 2 seasons. He's not Rip from mid-range, but he's way up there. So you take all this into account that Arenas can score from anywhere inside 30 feet and he's the best offensive player IMO.


----------



## Diophantos

StackAttack said:


> Gilbert Arenas >>> Dwyane Wade. Not just because I'm a Mavs fan, either. I give Wade his props when they're due, but Gilbert is just a better player IMO. If Wade starts the ASG and Gil doesn't, which is probably what will happen, it will be a travesty.


You exaggerate.

As far as production is concerned, Wade and Arenas are almost exactly similar scorers. Over the last year and a half (by far the best 2 years of either's career):
Wade: 28.4 pp40, 57.9 TS%
Arenas: 28.5 pp40, 57.9 TS%
They have different styles but are very similarly effective as scorers.

Beyond that, I'd say Wade has moderate advantages as a passer, rebounder, and defender. His PER over the last two years has been a step above Arenas's as well: 27.6 vs. 23.8 last year, and 28.7 vs. 25.7 this year.

So I'll still take Wade. Certainly he doesn't blow Arenas out of the water, but he's better.


----------



## One on One

Wade & Arenas are very close. I'm an Arenas fan so I take him, but I think most Heat fans would take D-Wade. It's really not something you can come to a conclusion on.


----------



## Ben

Brandname said:


> Regular season: Carmelo, Arenas
> Playoffs: Kobe, Lebron, Wade


I agree 100% with all of these.


----------



## Mateo

One on One said:


> It's not illogical. He's just got incredible range. If the three point line was moved back 3 feet, it would look at lot more natural.


I said "alogical" not "illogical". What i mean is that he doesn't have a plan. He just does whatever he wants in any particular moment. How exactly do you coach a guy like that? I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just asking "how".


----------



## One on One

Mateo said:


> I said "alogical" not "illogical". What i mean is that he doesn't have a plan. He just does whatever he wants in any particular moment. How exactly do you coach a guy like that? I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just asking "how".


It's working just fine with Eddie. It's nothing new, plenty of guys you just let them play.


----------



## eymang

Can agent 0 do it again? I'm watching on Gamecast, but Wizards down by 1 with 12 sec left

EDIT: Nm, it says Caron Butler dunks it in for the win


----------



## Basel

I was just about to post the same thing...that would be crazy.


----------



## Basel

The Wizards did it again, but this time it was Caron Butler. Wizards win, 99-98.


----------



## Yao Mania

eymang said:


> Can agent 0 do it again? I'm watching on Gamecast, but Wizards down by 1 with 12 sec left
> 
> EDIT: Nm, it says Caron Butler dunks it in for the win


Awesome line from Caron: 27pts, 10rebs, 5asst. Played all 48mins too, wow.


----------



## Basel

Yao Mania said:


> Awesome line from Caron: 27pts, 10rebs, 5asst. Played all 48mins too, wow.


One of the most underrated players in the league.


----------



## One on One

Well Caron was wide open....Arenas got doubled and 4 guys touched the ball with Butler winding up with an easy dunk. Jamison hit a big shot on the possession before when they doubled Arenas. Don't double the Hibachi!!


----------



## Air Fly

Arenas is a streaky shooter, when his shots is not falling he's pretty much useless.


----------



## lessthanjake

Not true. Hes learned to drive when his shots not falling, and hes got one of the quickest steps in the league and has become a beast at finishing. He can take over a game without shooting one jump shot.


----------



## Air Fly

That's not true at all. His jump shots weren't falling tonight - result = poor game.


----------



## Dre

Air Fly said:


> That's not true at all. His jump shots weren't falling tonight - result = poor game.


So what, how many scorers are really all that great when they aren't scoring? Name me 5 great perimeter scorers that are still good when they're off. 

You're saying a scorer isn't too valuable when he isn't scoring. We know this already. So?


----------



## Air Fly

_Dre_ said:


> So what, how many scorers are really all that great when they aren't scoring? Name me 5 great perimeter scorers that are still good when they're off.
> 
> You're saying a scorer isn't too valuable when he isn't scoring. We know this already. So?


When your shots isn't falling there are other ways to contribute and still be valuable. Of course, you wouldn't know that though.


----------



## jordan0386

Air Fly said:


> When your shots isn't falling there are other ways to contribute and still be valuable. Of course, you wouldn't know that though.



not if your teams success was highly dependent on your scoring

cant make a jump shooter a rebounder in 4 qtrs


----------



## Air Fly

jordan0386 said:


> not if your teams success was highly dependent on your scoring
> 
> cant make a jump shooter a rebounder in 4 qtrs


Thats why I keep saying Arenas is a scorer nothing more.


----------



## Dre

He still didn't tell give me 5 great perimeter scorers who are still even good when they aren't scoring. Because he can't. Most scorers in this league are primarily that, at varying skill levels, and when you strip that from them, usually, they have other talents that make them serviceable/rotation pieces. Arenas is still an athletic guard who can penetrate and kick, not to mention play a serviceable point guard. That's not great, but he's a scorer, so if he's not scoring, don't expect him to be great, and don't down him for it. This is a rare night when he doesn't play great.


----------



## jordan0386

It still isnt fair...He drops buckets, that is his role...why knock him for other aspects of the game, when they are not his specialty...and he still avgs about 6 boards 6 dimes a game...thats kinda all around to me...and he is like 6'4


----------



## Air Fly

Dude, that question doesn't even warrent an answer but since you insist...here.

1. Bron
2. Tmac
3. Kobe
4. Pierce
5. Vince
6. Wade

These guys can still contribute even when their shots is off. Try watching more basketball.


----------



## Air Fly

jordan0386 said:


> It still isnt fair...He drops buckets, that is his role...why knock him for other aspects of the game, when they are not his specialty...and he still avgs about 6 boards 6 dimes a game...thats kinda all around to me...and he is like 6'4


He's a PG so of course his assists has to be high - but thats even low for a PG running a team. And no way he averages 6 boards a game. Never mind you, hes a terrible defender.


----------



## jordan0386

1on1 D isnt overrated...we arent talking CBs and WRs...If your teammates are sliding their feet, you can be a decent defensive team

I think he is up there in steals, so he plays the passing lanes well


----------



## Dre

Air Fly said:


> Dude, that question doesn't even warrent an answer but since you insist...here.
> 
> 1. Bron
> 2. Tmac
> 3. Kobe
> 4. Pierce
> 5. Vince
> 6. Wade
> 
> These guys can still contribute even when their shots is off. Try watching more basketball.


No. I didn't say contribute. I said be *good*. Kobe, Lebron Wade, and Mac at times can be good distributors at times, but for the most part their best value is the threat of them scoring if they're off. Their presence oncourt gets attention drawn to them and away from their teammates, allowing for them to get off instead of him. That's a benefit of being a scorer, so in that sense scorers always have value. 

But if those guys were scoring at a mere "contribution" clip, 12-14 points a game, they wouldn't be close to where they are now, or particularly good. That's not the point though. 

Even when Gilbert is off, his presence and reputation as a scorer keeps him a factor, so to say he's useless is silly. If Gilbert and these guys weren't in the game, defenses would have so much pressure on their teammates they wouldn't even be as good as they would with these guys not shooting well. 

And if you disagree with me you're basically saying if Gilbert, the as you deemed him "streaky" player wasn't hitting, you'd lay pressure off of him, because you say he has no value otherwise. You wouldn't make for a good coach if you're telling your players the opposing team's best scorer is useless, regardless of whether he's hitting or not. 

I understand you though, Air Fly. Your basketball mind is fragile, I don't think you truly understand what the media doesn't put into your head.


----------



## Dre

Air Fly said:


> He's a PG so of course his assists has to be high - but thats even low for a PG running a team. And no way he averages 6 boards a game. Never mind you, hes a terrible defender.


So you're going to demean him for not having value if he's not scoring, then demean him being a good distributor because "of course" he has to have assists. What exactly do you expect from him?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Arenas is really a testament to hard work, because he has literally improved every single year in the league, and I thought that would be pretty difficult this year given that he was pretty damn good last year, but once again he is putting himself one level higher. I am curious to see how good this kid can be, because he keeps surprising everyone with his new level of play every year. I don't think an MVP in the next couple of years is out of the question for him because he isn't that far off now and his work ethic is second to none. He is an absolute gymrat who lives and sleeps basketball.


----------



## One on One

Air Fly said:


> When your shots isn't falling there are other ways to contribute and still be valuable. Of course, you wouldn't know that though.


Um like get 9 rebounds last night? I find all the Arenas haters just spout the same misinformation over and over again without actually looking at the facts.


----------



## One on One

Sir Patchwork said:


> Arenas is really a testament to hard work, because he has literally improved every single year in the league, and I thought that would be pretty difficult this year given that he was pretty damn good last year, but once again he is putting himself one level higher. I am curious to see how good this kid can be, because he keeps surprising everyone with his new level of play every year. I don't think an MVP in the next couple of years is out of the question for him because he isn't that far off now and his work ethic is second to none. He is an absolute gymrat who lives and sleeps basketball.


Correct you are. A couple nights ago was a matchup between Arenas and Redd, two players who's scoring average has gone up EVERY SINGLE YEAR they have been in the league. That is no small task.


----------



## One on One

Air Fly said:


> When your shots isn't falling there are other ways to contribute and still be valuable. Of course, you wouldn't know that though.


Hmm and did the Knicks double teaming Arenas have anything to do with Caron scoring 27 including being WIDE OPEN for a game winning dunk. Think about that for a sec. Caron Butler who averages about 20 a game is WIDE OPEN on the last play because of Arenas' scoring ability and ability to hit gamewinners. Maybe you should actually watch Wizards games. You tell people to watch more basketball, but its obvious you don't watch Gil.


----------

